# blue ram with tiger barbs?



## az99 (Jun 21, 2013)

hello! i was just wondering if i could put my new blue ram with my tiger barbs. i was looking on google and a couple people have had them with tiger barbs and they did fine. i have 10 tiger barbs. :fish:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Tank size is the critical consideration here. In a moderately deep tank of sufficient size, the Tiger Barbs are likely to stay up in the water column and ignore bottom dwellers such as Rams. However, the two species should be reasonably close in size, as well. Large Barbs and small Rams is a recipe for disaster, less so if the Rams are larger than the Barbs. I have kept Tiger Barbs with _Apistogramma_ with no problems.


----------



## az99 (Jun 21, 2013)

i have a 30 gallon (112 liter) and the ram is the same size as the biggest barbs.


----------



## az99 (Jun 21, 2013)

hey i noticed you live in michigan! i do too!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

A 30 is good, and if they are about the same size starting out, they should be safe. Tiger Barbs are more aggressive as singles or pairs, but a school tends to keep their aggression aimed at the others of their species. You should be fine.

Yeah, I'm close to Benton Harbor. Moved away for a while in the service and shortly after, but I came back and I've been in this area most of my life.


----------



## az99 (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks!
i live near GR in hudsonville.


----------

